# Finishing off the skeeter pee



## FishNiX (Dec 4, 2010)

I've got my first batch in the primary and just about finished fermenting (I took a page from Wade and left it there). I'm about to go into carboys for clearing and stabilizing. What do you guys add to finish off/backsweeten?

I'm thinking something like 1small bottle of lime/gal + 1/2c sugar/g

Thanks!


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2010)

That is kinda what I do. I usually put the bottle of lime in when adding the lemon. 15 oz. bottle for 5 gal. Last time I used a half cup per gallon. Didn't think it was quite sweet enough, but after sitting in the bottles a while longer, am wondering if I didn't get it a little too sweet. Always remember when opening a new bottle, take a little sip. If it isnt sweet enough, add a little sugar. Easy to sweeten it a little, don't work so good to get rid of the sweet. Arne.


----------



## FishNiX (Dec 4, 2010)

Thx Arne, I think I stole the idea from something you posted elsewhere and it sounded good to me 

I expected a lot of opinions on this one. The batch I have going now isn't all that lemony -- thinking some lemon + lime juice might be nice.


----------



## Arne (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not know for sure, but if the fermentation is done and you add the lemon and lime, it mite be harder to get it to clarify. If you add it afterwards let us know how it goes. if I thought it wasn't lemony enough, I would definately add some more. First time I added lime it was toward the end of fermentation and i thought it needed more lemon too. Added then and it worked out fine, but think that mite be the batch that took a long time to clear. Arne.


----------



## Brian (Dec 7, 2010)

Arne said:


> That is kinda what I do. I usually put the bottle of lime in when adding the lemon. 15 oz. bottle for 5 gal. Last time I used a half cup per gallon. Didn't think it was quite sweet enough, but after sitting in the bottles a while longer, am wondering if I didn't get it a little too sweet. Always remember when opening a new bottle, take a little sip. If it isnt sweet enough, add a little sugar. Easy to sweeten it a little, don't work so good to get rid of the sweet. Arne.



S6 Arne are you saying the lime juice sweetened the SP? I have a batch ready to bottle but I agree it does not have much taste. I followed the recipe except I started with a SG of 1.06 instead of 1.07 like Lon said but it came out to about 8.5%ABV so I am good with that. I would like it to taste like lemonade any ideas??


----------



## Arne (Dec 7, 2010)

Think I kinda had fat fingers there. Forgot to say the

half cup was sugar. Sorry, Arne.
if it isn't lemony enough you mite have to add a little more lemon. Like I said, I had kinda a weak batch and added some at the end of fermentation, but that batch took a while to clear.


----------



## rob (Dec 7, 2010)

if it is too sweet just add more concentrate lemon juice, and yes it is hard to clear if you add lime juice


----------

